
Lavabit founder, under gag order, speaks out about shutdown decision (2013) - signa11
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/08/lavabit-founder-under-gag-order-speaks-out-about-shut-down-decision/
======
ChrisGranger
(2013)

~~~
tlb
Added

